# Spaces Between Villager Houses



## Bk1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

Help! So, how many spaces did you leave between villager houses? Also, what did you do with those areas? I really need some inspiration. I know what I want to do, but I just wanted to see how others executed it. Right now, there is one space between Frita and Hamlet's houses, one spot between Erik, Tutu, and Nana's houses, and one space between Reneigh and Sherb's houses. I want to try to make cute yards. 
**You can share pictures if you want* *
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

My layout isn’t solid yet, but from what I’ve seen one space between them isn’t really enough to add much of a yard. I guess that depends on what you’re going for, or mean by “yard”, though.

When I have houses similarly close together I give them a joint yard or make the space between their lots more of a public one (with a bench or something along those lines)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a six space gap between houses horizontally. Vertically, it depends. I plan on doing a significant amount of terraforming, though, so it really doesn't matter to me right now.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

I think I'll be doing a lot of moving around with the villager houses!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 19, 2020)

Not all of my villagers are situated next to each other, but here is an example of two that are:







these two are set up like this:
(X is house, O is grass space, I is fencing)
|OOXXXXI
|OOXXXXI
|OOXXXXI
|OOOOOI
IIIII

the one on the right is the same, but the sides are reversed. The space between is around 4 spaces, but there are only two "free" grass spaces because of the fencing. This is how I personally like my yards  Generally one line vertically in each yard s flowers, and the other is a couple items.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm in the process of moving my houses together right now, and I'm just kinda eyeballing it. 

Definitely leaving at least 2 or three spaces on the sides...but, nothing crazy.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Definitely leaving at least 2 or three spaces on the sides...but, nothing crazy.


I wish I had thought of this before placing them! ☹ (Would've saved a ton of money). Hopefully, I can fix some issues with terraforming. Most of my houses aren't isolated from each other, but some are. Two or three spaces definitely seems like the way to go though! Thank you!


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 19, 2020)

I have 4 spaces and a sharing a space with a fence between houses


----------



## Romaki (Apr 19, 2020)

Right now I only have them 1 spot apart at the very bottom in one straight line, not sure how I'll terraform the neighborhood part of my island.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 19, 2020)

My villager houses are not really connected to each other aside from 2 houses. Most of them have their one 1 space yard around their house. This makes it very hard to decorate around them though... The other two have a connected yard and about 3 spaces in between so they can share a yard. This was mainly cus that area of my island looks better that way.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have 2 spaces between each house c:


----------



## Bioness (Apr 19, 2020)

2 columns, 10 spaces apart, and I am very much aware how impractical it is, but I really am not in the mood to fix it at this point.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 19, 2020)

Hah that's funny I was gonna start a thread like this today!! I spaced there houses three blocks apart. Need more room.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 19, 2020)

When I'm putting houses "together", I leave at least three spaces in between, so each villager can have flowers, furniture etc on the side of their house with a gap in between


----------



## th8827 (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't build on a grid, so it really depends on the Villagers. I have 2 villagers, Reneigh and Huck, who only have 2 or 3 spaces between (I put a clothes line there), while others have to walk one or two screens to get to their neighbor. I places houses where they feel like they would naturally fit, given the geography.


----------

